# Seeking a coding position.  Preferrably part-time



## darrieta (Apr 30, 2008)

I am seeking a coding/billing position in Gilbert, AZ.  I do prefer part time.  If anyone knows of any job looking for part time billing or coding please let me know.  I have been certified for about a year.  I have 6 years of radiology coding/billing experience.


----------

